# Cats And Styrofoam



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I had a couple of slabs of styrofoam sitting under my window a/c unit to be used for insulation, and Arianwen started chewing on the corners of it.
Of course, I put it away where she couldn't get to them, as I'm certain it's toxic, but how toxic is it?
She only ingested a small amount, less than ⅓ cubic centimeter. Should I run to the emergency vet *right now*? Or is it okay to just see if she passes it? She's playing normally, alert and happy, not acting like she might have a sore stomach. 
Will she be okay? I hope I'm just being an overprotective cat-daddy.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

watch this

Edited by doodlebug to keep the link from stretching the page


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

What a story! Poor cats. They may have survived but I can't help but wonder what the long term effects will be.  
As for Arianwen, I wouldn't be too worried. As long as it passes she should be fine. I'd just keep an eye on her.
What is it with styrofoam and cats anyway? I made by couch cushion out of it and whenever I change the cover I have to fight off the cats! Very odd. 8O


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Those poor little kitties! They're so cute - how could anyone abandon them?


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Hmm. I can't speak for eating it, since I'm not sure she ATE it exactly, but my parents' late cat Farrah loved to chew up foam of any type: closed-cell, styrofoam, foam beer can holders, foam flip-flops: you name it, she chewed it. If it was portable, she carried it to the basement stairs to chew it, if not, she chewed it in place. (There were multiple occasions when we went to pull out something made of foam that we *thought* was safely stashed out of harm's way and discovered Farrah had found a way to squeeze in and tear it to shreds.)

It was often annoying, occasionally amusing, but never did her any harm that we could see.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for putting my mind at ease, guys.  I was expecting that video to be some horror story about "styrofoam poisining" instead of a kitty survival story. I'll just keep an eye on her and make sure she's alright. 
:catrun


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

This is only tangentially related, but as an FYI, some styrofoam packing peanuts are made of corn starch, and are biodegradable and non-toxic. (I learned this after Taro ate one.)

I doubt this extends to insulation slabs, but I hope your kitty comes through just fine!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

This web site: http://www.northbergenvet.com/new.html says styrofoam has low toxicity but can cause obstruction. I really don't think that'll be a problem with that small of an amount. And I don't think the video should be taken to mean it's OK to eat styrofoam. Instead of saying the cats survived by eating styrofoam, it should have said they survived in spite of eating it. It sure does point out that cats are survivors, though.


----------

